# Sliced Smoked Pork Loin Sandwiches



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2010)

Been craving pulled pork, or BBQ pork of some sort.  Pork loins were the ticket as they were on sale yesterday for $1.99.  Picked up a 6.5lb one and cut it in half.  Seasoned with Kosher salt, black pepper, chili powder, cumin, oregano, granulated garlic, onion powder and a little brown sugar.













Cooked indirect with Royal Oak and apple wood in the 245º-260º range until it hit 160º.








Also threw on THE BEST corn I've had all year, FINALLY!





Resting and almost ready to slice.






















My sandwich piled high!  Gotta do two workouts today to make up for this!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 22, 2010)

Uhmm, better make it 3 work outs! That was the best looking meal posted here this weekend! Was this a personal best time for you?  Tell us more about your workout routine!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 22, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Uhmm, better make it 3 work outs! That was the best looking meal posted here this weekend! Was this a personal best time for you?  Tell us more about your workout routine!



Took about 12 beers or 3 hours, however you want to time it.

Right now I do 1 hour on a Vitaglide on level 3-4 everyday.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 22, 2010)

Larry has hit one out of the park again. Boy, does that look tasty. Nap time after that meal.  

Pigs


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 22, 2010)

dang that looks juicy!  keep eating!  4 workouts!


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 22, 2010)

All looks good Larry. Better get all the good corn you can now, I think we are on the downhill slide for good fresh corn.


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great looking meal!!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice job Larry!!!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Larry, I had to call my wife over to the computer to take a look at your sandwich . . .   That was her expression. Women just don't get it!


----------

